# Consolidated Billing SNF for 93975/76770



## bill2doc (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi There 

Hoping you can help with this. We have a patient in a Skilled Nursing Facility who came to our office for these scans.  Tried to bill Medicare and they said it was consolidated billing and the SNF needed to pay for the claim/services.

We have someone come in and perform these scans in our office.  Can anyone shed some light???? totally lost here

Thank you in advance


----------

